

Disney fired Lasseter for his crazy $3.5B idea - justinnoel
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140925222345-1213-you-need-employees-with-the-founder-s-mindset

======
VikingCoder
Please update the headline, as this made me wonder if they fired him again,
just now.

This is referring to the time they fired him back in the day.

A better headline may be "You Need Employees with the “Founder’s Mindset”"

